# crinone gel.



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone

So today was my official test day and I got a big fat blooming negative. I was in two minds about what the result might be as I was having a few symptoms that we couldn't atribute to the progesterone gel so I was kinda hopefull. But it wasn't to be.

Does anyone know how long after you stop taking the Crinone gel you can expect your period to kick back in?

Luce


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

I am sorry the treatment didn't work, that is really the pits. For me, after I stopped crinone AF arrived 1.5 days later. When I took the other progesterone supps it took 2-3 days. So for some reason the crinone (for me) allowed things to flow fairly quickly after discontinuation.

Good luck next time


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks RedCandle.

I had the pessaries last time we tried and it took ages for my period to start again, might not have to wait that long with the gel which makes me happy. Not that I want my period but you know what I mean.

thanks again


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

My period came Only 2days from stopping crinone gel.
Good luck for next time xx


----------

